# Will my coral be good under PC coral life?



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

I got a leather coral of some sort! Is it okay? will it just loose colour? Or will it die?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Leather coral will be alright under PC's.


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

ok thxs alot! You helped me and that's the greatest thing!


----------

